# Anyone know how to go back to stock from the .893 update?



## RMcCall (Jun 9, 2011)

Long story short the vzw rep told me to install the leaked update saying it would fix my 3g connection problems (which it didn't) and now I'm stuck with no root. I would like to either get root or go back to stock if thats possible. Is it possible to use the sbf and go back? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

You might try to hook up with P3Droid on Twitter or at MyDroidworld. He's been working on getting the leak rooted and flashable. From what I understand, you cannot go back to the previous version by the fastboot method because of the radio update. Also, this should probably have been posted in the main forum instead of the developers section.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

you're pretty much screwed til the root method is released. afaik they are not releasing it til at least the release of the OTA, which is sometime in novemeber.


----------



## RMcCall (Jun 9, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> You might try to hook up with P3Droid on Twitter or at MyDroidworld. He's been working on getting the leak rooted and flashable. From what I understand, you cannot go back to the previous version by the fastboot method because of the radio update. Also, this should probably have been posted in the main forum instead of the developers section.


Ya I hit him up and all he said was do not flash it lol. To late......



envizion said:


> you're pretty much screwed til the root method is released. afaik they are not releasing it til at least the release of the OTA, which is sometime in novemeber.


You mean this phone is cause Verizons already sending me another bionic I would just prefer to keep my original bionic rather than a factory re-certified bionic. I mean the phone works fine I just want root .


----------



## hunterwrot (Sep 25, 2011)

hang on i can get you root. Might be too late but this will for sure fix you up rooted. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7801-root-r3l3as3d-wfor3v3r-root-v10-linuxwindows-get-root-after-893-ota-oops/ There is a fix to the OP on page 3 i think. Make sure you do that and it should run perfectly.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## NinjaTivo (Oct 24, 2011)

You're not screwed. I can help.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1320414


----------

